# Adding More Sand



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys,
I want to add more sand to specific points in a tank, but I don't want to drain all the water to do so. I watched a video on youtube of a guy using a bottle filled with sand. Do you guys reckon this actually works? I need a method so I can target pin point areas in the tank, mainly around plants and driftwood. The thing with the bottle is It'll be hard to fill the bottle with rinsed sand, so if I add sand straight from the bag, do you think it'll actually clean the sand?
Cheers.
The Video


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

I just use a big cup or a bowl. Rinse it, then slowly lower it in the tank and dump it where I want it.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Hey guys,
> I want to add more sand to specific points in a tank, but I don't want to drain all the water to do so. I watched a video on youtube of a guy using a bottle filled with sand. Do you guys reckon this actually works? I need a method so I can target pin point areas in the tank, mainly around plants and driftwood. The thing with the bottle is It'll be hard to fill the bottle with rinsed sand, so if I add sand straight from the bag, do you think it'll actually clean the sand?
> Cheers.
> The Video


Yeah the method will work but there is always the chance of the sand to cloud the water. First I agree with just pouring the sand into the bottle from the bag(leave 1/5 of the bottle empty) , next slowly fill the bottle to the top of the first cap thread and cap the bottle. When you are ready to place the sand down in the tank lower the bottle to where you want the sand and slowly uncap the cap of the bottle. the sand should start coming out slowly but dont shake the bottle to hard or the dust might come out aswell. as the water replaces the sand in the bottle all the dust floats up and stays within the bottle. repeat this as many times as you need, hope I helped in anyway possible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

I did the bottle method but I clouded the aquarium a little bit but nothing major, should clear in about an hour. I also found a nice little way to get any rubbish out from in between plants, take a water bottle, put it in the tank, let it fill with water, then gently squeeze. I disturbs the sand very lightly and causes anything stuck to float and eventually go into the filter. Found it useful to get the sand of leaves and so on.


----------

